# Milking centipedes



## cacoseraph (Aug 25, 2005)

Has anyone ever milked a centipede?

Just curious.

I'd be interested to hear anything anyone has to contribute


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok, that's it.  Intervention time.  We are going to have to send you to pede rehab.  Hope my pedes are ok.  I've been at my parents house 100 miles away from my house where my pedes are.  Caught five scorpions though.  Pede food!  Caught a couple of snakes and took some bug pics.  Nothing much but will share later.  Man! it's hot.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 25, 2005)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Ok, that's it.  Intervention time.  We are going to have to send you to pede rehab.  Hope my pedes are ok.  I've been at my parents house 100 miles away from my house where my pedes are.  Caught five scorpions though.  Pede food!  Caught a couple of snakes and took some bug pics.  Nothing much but will share later.  Man! it's hot.


nice! you know... i'd be happy to trade you some hissers or something for those scorps, i PROMISE they will put up a better struggle than the scorps... and it will probably last 10-30 minutes.

when i am chopping up crickets for all my baby things to eat i curse the decentralized nervous system... but when i watch a nearly headless cockroach dragging a huge centipede around i think it is pretty dang funny!


----------



## Conan (Aug 25, 2005)

You can milk anything with nipples!

Good luck finding the nipples


----------



## Empi (Aug 25, 2005)

Conan said:
			
		

> You can milk anything with nipples!
> 
> Good luck finding the nipples


LOL, good one! :clap:


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 25, 2005)

Conan said:
			
		

> You can milk anything with nipples!
> 
> Good luck finding the nipples



i found them!


----------



## Conan (Aug 25, 2005)

*Interesting*

Okay now milk them!


----------

